# Cramps - 7/8 dpo



## Rumpskin

I think I am about 7 or 8 dpo and I have horrible cramps - a cross between stomach cramps and period pain - cant describe it.

Anyone else with me?

Rumps x


----------



## needshelp

Rumpskin said:


> I think I am about 7 or 8 dpo and I have horrible cramps - a cross between stomach cramps and period pain - cant describe it.
> 
> Anyone else with me?
> 
> Rumps x

I definitely had cramps around 7-8 days after ovulation. I'm now 12 days past ovulation, and minor cramps still, though they haven't been consistently straight for the past week...it's weird. I woke up today with cramps and they are gone already. I'm due for AF on Monday so praying that it's not her lurking in the shadows...I'm interested to see all responses for this....
Best of luck!


----------



## joeyh

:bfp:I had bad cramps around 7-8dpo and have had milder ones since then and a 'stretched' feeling - I got a :bfp: at 11dpo on a clearblue digital test and have had faint lines on a blue one too. I don't normally get period cramps and definitely not that early. Cramps around 7-8dpo could be implamantation happening so good luck!


----------



## daizymay

I am having cramps 5dpo! I have never had cramps this early! Really hoping it's implantation cramping! Good luck!


----------



## needshelp

Cramps are gone completely today so far! I usually do get cramps though right before AF and the day of AF...I defn had them early and they are defn confusing....as they seem to come and go daily!!! I still REFUSE to test until Monday if AF doesn't show...I've never been late yet, so I'm hoping this is the one...No other symptoms though...everyone says my bb's will hurt and I will get a runny nose and a lot of CM...I've had NONE of this so I'm not getting my hopes up!! :wacko:


----------



## Rumpskin

needshelp said:


> Cramps are gone completely today so far! I usually do get cramps though right before AF and the day of AF...I defn had them early and they are defn confusing....as they seem to come and go daily!!! I still REFUSE to test until Monday if AF doesn't show...I've never been late yet, so I'm hoping this is the one...No other symptoms though...everyone says my bb's will hurt and I will get a runny nose and a lot of CM...I've had NONE of this so I'm not getting my hopes up!! :wacko:

You are so good not to test unlike some :blush:!

Everyones pregnancy symptoms are so different - some have everything some have none. Fingers crossed for us both xxx


----------



## WhiteOrchid

I'm with you on the symptoms!

Have had cramps, like AF and also stomach ache - keep feeling like I need to rush to the loo with diarrhoea but I don't!
Boobs feel a bit tender on the sides but might be down to me keeping prodding them to see!! Have a strange sensation low down as if I need to pee.
The symptoms come and go, never last all day or happen at the same time! I am very confused and impatient!

Good news about the bfp joeyh!


----------



## needshelp

WhiteOrchid said:


> I'm with you on the symptoms!
> 
> Have had cramps, like AF and also stomach ache - keep feeling like I need to rush to the loo with diarrhoea but I don't!
> Boobs feel a bit tender on the sides but might be down to me keeping prodding them to see!! Have a strange sensation low down as if I need to pee.
> The symptoms come and go, never last all day or happen at the same time! I am very confused and impatient!
> 
> Good news about the bfp joeyh!

I feel the same exact way! it is very confusing! I'm due on Monday for AF, and just going besides myself. I'm soooo fearful to POAS, mainly because I think i would lose it if I get another negative! I'm determined the next time I take a test, it will be my BFP!!! My boobs feel tender to touch only on the sides, very very minimal (defn think I'm looking into it too much!)...I just want my BFP already...and now...my cramps are back! It is not unusual for me to get them two-three days prior AF, but never a week before!!


----------



## WhiteOrchid

You have more willpower than me! I ma not due AF until next sat but I know I'll never hold out that long, even though I'll be gutted if it's BFN because I tested too early.
How long have you been ttc?
This is only our 5th cycle. I'm finding it so hard. I know the stats that the average couple takes 7 months/1 year but every cycle that goes past with BFN makes me worry that it won't happen!
Just been to the supermarket which seem to be filled with pregnant women or couples with very tiny babies. Have come home feeling very emotional and snappy and just had a real go at my DH for putting the washing machine on without consulting me about whether I had washing to do!!! Of course, I'm reading into that as a symptom too!

I am so pleased to come on here and read that other people feel like I do - restores my faith that I'm not losing the plot!


----------



## needshelp

WhiteOrchid said:


> You have more willpower than me! I ma not due AF until next sat but I know I'll never hold out that long, even though I'll be gutted if it's BFN because I tested too early.
> How long have you been ttc?
> This is only our 5th cycle. I'm finding it so hard. I know the stats that the average couple takes 7 months/1 year but every cycle that goes past with BFN makes me worry that it won't happen!
> Just been to the supermarket which seem to be filled with pregnant women or couples with very tiny babies. Have come home feeling very emotional and snappy and just had a real go at my DH for putting the washing machine on without consulting me about whether I had washing to do!!! Of course, I'm reading into that as a symptom too!
> 
> I am so pleased to come on here and read that other people feel like I do - restores my faith that I'm not losing the plot!



Oh don't lose hope, ever! It will happen, we just dont' know when! We've been trying 17 months...its been a rollercoaster but Im just praying and praying it will happen when the time is right...soon enough we will get our bfp's! good luck!!


----------



## tatertahelon

hoorrraaay for you joeyh!!!! WOOT WOOT on that :bfp: I'm so glad for you!!!!! 
How early too!! TO get a :bfp: on a digi...I cannot EVER get those to say anything but NOT pregnant!!!!

I am 8PDO and 2 mornings ago woke w/ mild cramps..I've been prego 5x's..3 births and 2 MC's:( and NEVER have experienced implant bleeding..BUT, af not due til the 13th so why cramps soooo early??? they left w/in an hour of being awake, and haven't returned but the nausea is NOT good..really started yesterday alllll day felt like I was going to puke and today felt just OK, but tonight is rough...
cramps, nausea, either one~love to hate it!!!


----------



## SarahMeadows

hi Ladies, I have had a bit of flu though i'm hoping it's a preg sign but also these aF like cramps. It's my first month and so haven't had normal first period yet but think i ovulated last sunday or monday so perhaps about 6/7 dpo. yesterday and today experienced these cramps and lower bach ache and pains too. I'm guess ing AF is on way though I really hope not! I have also had brown discharge with more yellowy CM. this week would would be 4th week after pill so could be AF. Fc it's not for all of us! What do you think? I'm prob just ss way too much!!! Sarah x


----------

